# Memorial Flag case miters



## scootac (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm stumped!
Trying to cut a 22.5 (or 67.5) miter on a piece 4" wide. 10" miter saw won't make the cut the whole way through. :sad:
Any good way to do it on a table saw?
I could do an easier miter joint at the bottom, but these miters look a whole lot nicer to me.... If I could make 'em!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I made a jig*

I made this jig for the table saw which will cut a 22.5 degree angle:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/jig-do-22-5-angle-ts-14333/

*Can your miter gauge do this?* Newer one's can't. If not you can make this simple jig, a 3/4" x 3/8" oak runner a cross piece, and 2 screws with little slot in the far end to allow fine tuning: 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would put that jig on a sled so you can clamp it to keep it from creeping as it is cut, or at least put some sandpaper on the edge.


----------



## scootac (Jun 3, 2011)

Not sure those ideas will work, I want to miter the thickness of the wood not the width.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

May want to look into a raised panel jig for the table saw. Same concept as what I assume you're trying to do, cut a shallow angle at the end of a piece. Basically is just attaching a tall auxiliary fence and running the wood along the fence instead of the saw table


----------



## ejgoerner (Dec 31, 2012)

i am making a the same thing I made a tenon jig from http://www.woodchoppintime.com/free-plans/
used a digital angel guide to 22.5 and 1st time it came out great. I am using a bosch table saw next step is the spines i made 2 jigs for that a 45 and a 90 
When i done it will be my 1st project sense 1996


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*just turn the work 90 degrees*



scootac said:


> Not sure those ideas will work, I want to miter the thickness of the wood not the width.



If you place the work down on the edge, rather than the width the result will be what you want .... unless I'm a complete dummy. You will be limited by the maximum height your blade will raise, usually about 3" or so on a table saw. 

If you need additional height you may want to use a jig on a chop saw or sliding miter saw. You wiull need a spacer jig for that operation:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/angles-setting-miter-saw-9644/


----------



## scootac (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm the dummy!
Found a couple videos that gave me some ideas. Cut a thick piece at 45, then tilted the table saw to 22.5, put the good piece on top of the 45 block and think I've got it. just have to raise my blade a little more. Why was that so hard for me to figure out???
After I get a new belt....


----------



## ejgoerner (Dec 31, 2012)

All i have to get the glass cut. I made the 1st one out pine if i screwed up not much money wasted


----------

